# Osaka Mach II SW



## Tabatha

Osaka Mach II
SW Reincarnation






























































​


----------



## ameekplec.

You have got to see this in person...the clownfish are mesmerizing, weaving to and fro through the anemone. 

Good thing the floor is water proof. I might have drooled a bit when I was there 

What are the future plans for it?


----------



## blossom112

thats the kind of tank i want ,more viewing space..
Where you get it?


----------



## hojimoe

what kind of HOB refugium is that? where'd you get it? or is it custom made?


----------



## Ciddian

The floor turned out great!!! How wonderful 

The new tank looks just awesome... The new fish are pretty snazzy :3


----------



## planter

Nice tank. Those Osaka tanks are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Tabatha

*@ ameekplec.:* More corals!!! We'd like to add 1 or 2 other fish but we're not sure which ones. We like Banggais but read they eat shrimp & we LOVE our sexy shrimp so they're off the list. We're open to suggestions!
*
@ blossom:* It's a Hagen Osaka, we purchased it from our favorite LFS, Mr. Pet. The owner delivered it for free!  http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=15621&postcount=3

*@ hojimoe:* We got the HOB refugium from Midnight Sun Aquaculture, we've had some problems with leaks from the intake but TDF siliconed the crap out of it and so far so good.

*@ Ciddian:* Thanks!  We love the floors too, completely waterproof and super easy to install! We got the maroon clowns from Sea-U-Marine, they were a great price!

*@ planter:* I agree and we love the dimensions; 24" x 18" x 24", roughly 40 gallons or 155 litres.


----------



## gunnerx

Wow!! That looks great! So going full out SW eh?  Great job!


----------



## Riceburner

looks great....floor too.

can't wait to see what you do with the 90...


----------



## blossom112

ok thats it u just ruined my life lol
i just have to have one of those lol
i just showed hubby and told him thats it lol
How much you pay with stand ?


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> You have got to see this in person...the clownfish are mesmerizing, weaving to and fro through the anemone.
> 
> Good thing the floor is water proof. I might have drooled a bit when I was there
> 
> What are the future plans for it?


I agree I just saw it tonight! the tank is awesome, the LED lighting just mesmerized me so much... It's unbelievable!!! the refugium is great too - I'd love it...

you're right the clownfish are gorgeous!!! and for the price Mike told me he paid - it's really unbelievable (i wont divulge!) minus lighting though


----------



## planter

Where did you find this tank? I haven't seen it in any of the store's that I shop.


----------



## Tabatha

*@ Riceburner:* We sold the 90g!

*@ blossom:* The tank and stand were $550.00

*@ hojimoe:* It was great meeting you, glad you like the tank! 

*@ planter:* I've seen this tank at PJ's in Pickering, Lucky's behind Pacific Mall and I know that BA's also sells them. Mr. Pet here is Ajax and Lucky's has the best prices. BA's had the most expensive price (no shock there).

The anemone has ended up smack dab in the middle of the rear wall. I also have a baby anemone who's decided to go walk about too. I'd like to add a nice big torch coral.


----------



## planter

Thanks Tabatha. I would like to pick one up. The Osaka tanks looks fantastic even empty. 

Adding the fish and water is only a bonus


----------



## Tabatha

Have we started the "*Osaka Revolution*"?!


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> you're right the clownfish are gorgeous!!! and for the price Mike told me he paid - it's really unbelievable (i wont divulge!) minus lighting though


Yep...the cheapest I've seen those solaris I-4 units is $960USD....just a little out of y price point right now Gorgeous system though, and I will be looking forward to updates for sure!


----------



## Riceburner

too bad...a 90 SW would have been great.


----------



## Tabatha

Riceburner said:


> too bad...a 90 SW would have been great.


Waaaay too expensive for us atm and we'd just purchased the Solaris L.E.D., didn't want to have to sell it plus the 48" Solaris costs around $3,000.00!


----------



## XbrandonX

Tab, that is just gorgeous, a thousand times nicer than the one it was in when I was there. Those floors turned out GREAT too. Congrats thats awesome.


----------



## Chris S

I saw it yesterday - looks great. I like the layout - a nice centrepiece to the room there.


----------



## blossom112

Does he have more ?
Mid sept i would like to get one of those ,whats the hight on yours ,can you reach the bottom or do you need a chair ?
Does the cabinet have wheels?
this way i wont even need to go to the store lol 
He should give you a commission lol
OMG now where to put it lol
Thanks tabitha , i hate shopping .
Where you get your lights?
sorry i have been busy here 
D


----------



## Tabatha

blossom112 said:


> Does he have more ?
> Mid sept i would like to get one of those ,whats the hight on yours ,can you reach the bottom or do you need a chair ?
> Does the cabinet have wheels?
> this way i wont even need to go to the store lol
> He should give you a commission lol
> OMG now where to put it lol
> Thanks tabitha , i hate shopping .
> Where you get your lights?
> sorry i have been busy here
> D


Apparently he doesn't have any more but I have seen them at PJ's Pickering, Ciddian should be able to update us there.

The dimensions of this tank are 24" front width x 18" front to back x 24" high.

You can purchase LED lights from either J & L Aquatics or the Oakville Reef Gallery. The initial cash outlay is large but there are long term savings, you won't have to change the bulbs for about 11 years, you'll save on electricity and you won't need a chiller because they don't get as hot as MH or CF.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## Tabatha

_"Murray"_
Midas Blenny










Starfish










Elegance Coral
(Close-up)









​
Pink Tip Frogspawn










Alveopora Frag








​


----------



## Tabatha

*R.I.P. Crocea Clam*

*R.I.P. Crocea Clam*​
He started to go downhill shortly after we moved him into the new tank. There was speculation that air could've gotten into his system which I was unaware it was a danger as I'd read that breeders put them in the sun in order to get them to spawn which might suggest they'd be out of water.

Shortly after he was moved, we noticed that the cleaner shrimp were digging inside his moth and one side had receded into his shell. I removed him from the tank and put him in a bucket with powerhead, light and heater but to no avail, he looked a little worse yesterday and today the water was like milk and smelled bad.

On the bright side, our anemones are doing better than ever, we started feeding them small pieces of raw shrimp, including the elegance which is now larger than a softball!


----------



## blossom112

So sorry about your clam tabitha .

Such awesome picks tabitha!


----------



## Tabatha

*RBTA & Nudibranch*

Can anyone id this nudi?










Wanted to include photos of our very plump and happy RBTA & Clowns. 



















Ug, I need to learn how to white balance the camera!


----------



## blossom112

I have been doing much research on nudi's.
Can you snap a better picture ?
is blue the only color.
And be carefull watch your corals .
I will let you know if i come across anything simular,as i want a few nud's lol
So i have been researching them.
Very beautiful congrats !


----------



## Ciddian

Sorry to hear of the clam tabatha. 

I wanna say that nudi is gunna be trouble but who knows


----------



## Tabatha

Blossom, unfortunately, I'm not able to get a better shot. Somone on AP suggested it might be a harmless elephant nudi which is harmless, I hope so!

Thanks for your condolences Cid, I hope he isn't trouble!


----------



## wtac

Here's a site that you might be able to find what it is:

http://www.seaslugforum.net/

Generally speaking, if one sees something like frilly poms, single or multiple poms, get them out.

Looks great Tabatha and sorry to hear about your clam . Re: the purple crab, have you caught the bugger yet?


----------



## Tabatha

Hey Wilson! Long time to see! Have you been on vacation?

With regards to the nudi, he has a single "flute" on his back end. Is this what you're referring to as pom-poms? I've been through over 300 photos and still haven't found him. 

With regards to the crab, I forgot my tweezers at home so he may stay in the tank for another weekend. As I mentioned in another post, he's eating all the coraline algae off the rocks!


----------



## XbrandonX

Your tank is amazing, those clowns are SO AWESOME!! You got a great deal there for sure..

jealous


----------



## Tabatha

*Better Shot of the Nudi*










Thanks to TheDogFather, here's a great picture!!!


----------



## Tabatha

*Nudi Profile*

Dude is on the move today! TDF says he's more interested in rocks and algae we he spent a lot of time on the frogspawn yesterday.


----------



## blossom112

yes my first thaught it was harmless ,and these better shots looks that way also maybe some kind of slug.
GREAT shots


----------



## Tabatha

I think I've ID'd it, I think it's a Dendrodoris ***** which is harmless, feeds on soft sponges. 

http://www.nudibranch.com.au/pages/3539a.htm


----------



## blossom112

now you have to find sponge to feed it and keep it alive!!!!
congrats


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, that is one stunner of a nudibranch!!

I've always had a soft spot for sea slugs


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, that is one stunner of a nudibranch!!
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for sea slugs


You called it when you were here! We thought it was one of our cleaner snails who lost his shell!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ha! I knew it!! If a snail lost it's shell it gets eaten/dies, as it's internals are all exposed now.

I wanted to be a marine biologist until I was about 13. Then the world got me.

Stunner of a guy!! The most stunning one I have ever seen is one I caught when walking around the tide pools of Santa Cruz/Monterey Bay, CA...he was definitely not a friendly fellow: purple, orange, blue and red with a yellow body. Pretty much screamed to be left alone. Since then I've been hooked. I'd love to have one or two in and SW tank I get....when I get one 

I love your updates, BTW. When are the new additions on their way?


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> Ha! I knew it!! If a snail lost it's shell it gets eaten/dies, as it's internals are all exposed now.
> 
> I wanted to be a marine biologist until I was about 13. Then the world got me.
> 
> Stunner of a guy!! The most stunning one I have ever seen is one I caught when walking around the tide pools of Santa Cruz/Monterey Bay, CA...he was definitely not a friendly fellow: purple, orange, blue and red with a yellow body. Pretty much screamed to be left alone. Since then I've been hooked. I'd love to have one or two in and SW tank I get....when I get one
> 
> I love your updates, BTW. When are the new additions on their way?



Re: Tank: Awe geeze, thanks dude!

Re: Nudis: Yeah, after looking at over 300 of them, they are really amazing, the variety is unbelievable!

Nothing new for this tank for awhile, unfortunately, I'm going to concentrate on improving the 8g and getting rid of that damn crab!


----------



## Tabatha

*Nudibranch*







































































​


----------



## Tabatha

*A Few Photos*

Orange Branching Sponge
Despite some initial die off, it's doing very well and there has been some growth!










Carnation Tree Coral
from Blossom
It's attached itself to the rock and is growing very well!










For Kate...








​


----------



## planter

those are some interesting creatures. 

Please stop posting these wonderful pics before I drop a few grand on a SW setup


----------



## Tabatha

planter said:


> those are some interesting creatures.
> 
> Please stop posting these wonderful pics before I drop a few grand on a SW setup


I can guarantee you wouldn't be sorry!

We just won a (used) RedSea Wavemaster Pro on Ebay which creates random currents using 4 powerheads to create a more natural environment for the inhabitants. TDF also invested in a back-up battery for the tank which will keep it going for 14 hours should we have a power failure. If we have as much snow this year as we have rain, it might save us thousands of dollars!


----------



## wtac

Great to see that it's coming along nicely, Tabatha . 

Roughly how big is the crab? You can make a trap from a small plastic bottle. Cut around where the side starts to curve in to the cap, turn around the cutoff top and slide into the bottle body...take off the cap of course . Drill a few small holes for some circ. Put in a few food pellets and place on the sandbed. You might have to rough up the inside of the top so the crab has some traction to go in to the trap.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Tabatha

Wilson, I think I know what you mean, it's a matter of actually fitting it in the tank! 

What's your opinion with regards to loosing my firefish. Do you think it was temperature or do you think it was parameters or perhaps stress???


----------



## wtac

Firefish are an odd bunch. They are quite skiddish and, IMHO, you look at them wrong and they'll "check out". Who knows what goes on in their heads 

One just has to chalk it up as "one of those things" where there is no comforting explanation. It blows chunks big time .

Shouldn't you be working?!?

I should talk/type...LOL!


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks for weighing in, I value your 0.02 cents!


----------



## hojimoe

wow the nudibranch is a neat little critter! never seen one before!

and yes you both should be at work! and I need to leave to goto work soon


----------



## Tabatha

hojimoe said:


> wow the nudibranch is a neat little critter! never seen one before!
> 
> and yes you both should be at work! and I need to leave to goto work soon



Dude, we've been up since 4:00 a.m. and at work by 6:45 a.m. while you and thousands of others, are still in la-la land! It's worth it when you get to go home at 3:30/4:00 p.m.!


----------



## planter

Tabatha said:


> I can guarantee you wouldn't be sorry!


I know, but I would be divorced


----------



## Ciddian

I was worried about the firefish. I didnt have luck with mine either. Did too much too fast. Sorry tabatha 

Everything is looking wonderful  

LOL your snail is pretty.. Mine has hair algae on it. If it only had a buddy to get that junk off rofl.


----------



## Katalyst

Tabatha said:


> For Kate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That's the cutest thing! I love the nudi! Its so pretty!


----------



## Tabatha

Katalyst said:


> That's the cutest thing! I love the nudi! Its so pretty!


Maybe one day we can sneak a nano reef into your place!


----------



## Tabatha

*New Leather Coral*

*Sarcophyton alcyonidae
Gold Crowned Toadstool *









​
I've wanted a leather for some time and today I finally got one, isn't she pretty?! Maple Reef Aquatics had a maroon finger coral I'm interested in as well as a nice big branching torch.

New FTS:









​
I am constantly amazed at how well the carnation coral is doing, it's supposed to be an "expert only" coral.









​







​


----------



## Tabatha

*OctoMowDown*

Recently we attempted to raise our PH by using Kent Pro Buffer but it had a rather negative effect on some of our corals. Constantine recommended we perform a 10% water change and this did indeed start to help but our Octobubble still wasn't back to it's former glory.

After work today we hit the lfs and purchased some oyster eggs.

Someone was hungry!!!










Can't wait to see how he looks tomorrow!


----------



## blossom112

Constantine is so right !
Try a few w/c's ,and once a week .
It's amazing what w/c's can do for a tank .
Looking great


----------



## Tabatha

We have been doing water changes weekly but not 10 gallons all at once.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey Tabatha, do you have an update/review of the MP20's performance? I was contemplating just getting one right now for FW until I have SW in, so I'd like to know your views.


----------



## Tabatha

I've been asking TheDogFather to write a review, I'm still waiting! He's more technical than I am. I can tell you that the polyp extension on everything is amazing. It creates a nice gentle, natural wave in the tank, very mesmerizing.

The MP20 is not yet available in Canada so we purchased ours from SaltySupply.com with a bunch of other things (phosban reactor & Purigen). The Duties and taxes came up to $67.00 (+ change) and was at our door in 6 days including the weekend.


----------



## blossom112

Hi Tabitha.
I was going to get MH for the 20 gl , then came the thaughts about heat and this worries me with the MH esp in the 20 gl.

For a little bit more i could probaby go the solaris 24".
How do you like the solaris ? do you get any temp spike ?
Just looking to see how you like the lighs as im leaning that way .
Thanks D


----------



## Tabatha

We LOVE the Solaris! There's a less expensive version that doesn't come with all the bells and whistles ($488.88 from J & L Aquatics): http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pfo-s67302/24"+PFO+Galileo+20K+LED+Lighting+Fixture.html

There is NO heat transfer with LED lighting, that's why it works so well for SW. Also, the light output is equivalent to a 400MH but you don't have to change the bulbs for 11 years = HUGE SAVINGS!!! Consider what it would cost you to change MH bulbs every 8 months as recommended.

In combination with the VorTech MP20, the growth and polyp extension in our 40 gallon is remarkable. I highly recommend both, especially if you're paying your own hydro bills.


----------



## blossom112

OMG 488 is almost half what i was gonna fork out lol 
Thanks tabitha ....will probably go both as i will have a full tank of corals and want them happy .
These will be my final purchases for the SW , maybe a fish lol
TY TY TY D


----------



## hojimoe

yeah blossom I can say that there is no heat transfer from the LED solaris, I was at tabatha's house this summer and saw it, no heat emissions from the top/bottom it's super efficient, and looks cool!


----------



## hojimoe

tabatha, i don't think that gallileo produces as much as a 400wMH it has less wattage than your solaris...


----------



## ameekplec.

The gallileo fixtures are apparently only good for softies and fish only salt water systems.

Tabatha, you're bad. I should stop wanting your tank. I've inquired about the PFO Solaris I-4 14" fixture......


----------



## hojimoe

hey tabatha, we need some new full tank shots to show the growth!


----------



## Tabatha

hojimoe said:


> tabatha, i don't think that gallileo produces as much as a 400wMH it has less wattage than your solaris...


It's the PAR value, not the wattage that counts. 

Product Review: A New Horizon in Lighting: PFO's Solaris LED System http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/8/review2

What is PAR? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation


----------



## hojimoe

Tabatha said:


> It's the PAR value, not the wattage that counts.
> 
> Product Review: A New Horizon in Lighting: PFO's Solaris LED System http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/8/review2
> 
> What is PAR? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation


nono, I know your solaris does...I'm questioning the gallileo

on JL's website is says your model the solaris is compairable to a 400w MH, on the gallileo's page (JL's) it says compairable to MH lighting....

I just don't think the gallileo is compairable to a 400W, I think something more like 250? 175?

I know LED wattages are not corresponding to their output ...Just compairing gallileo to solaris


----------



## Tabatha

My bad, sorry!


----------



## hojimoe

Tabatha said:


> My bad, sorry!


hehe no worries  I was tired last night, maybe I worded it wrong 

I've thought about going LED but can't afford at once ...yet


----------



## Tabatha

This tank journal is continued here: http://aquariumfans.ca/index.php?showtopic=4


----------

